# Owner Advantage Program - anyone a member



## Dorothy (Jun 15, 2011)

Picked up some information while at one of our timeshares regarding --Owner Advantage Program.  The website allows 72 hours to review the program offerings.  www.advantageprogram.net, but I can't find any details on the company or outfit other than a post office box our of Las Vegas, under Advantage Services.  Supposed to be another way to exchange your unit other than II or RCI.  Supposedly they offer guaranteed low rates on Hotels, Tour Packages, Resort Vacations, Shows, Rental cars, etc.     But hey want $179 to join, and $99 to renew.


----------

